# Party/display ideas that others have shot down



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone else have party/display ideas that others have shot down?
And I don't just mean one or two people.
I mean several have told you that the idea is bad.
Here are a few of mine.
Some I can partly agree with but ......

*Apple Bobbing.*
Found a great shallow wide aluminum bucket that would be great for apple bobbing.
I got: "kids don't do apple bobbing anymore because of germs. No parent wants their kids sticking their face in a bucket of water that other runny nosed kids have just dunked into."
At first I was like....what? Then it kinda made sense to me. Never thought about that though. 
Are parents really concerned about that?

*Dead Disney Character Theme*

I was told "dumb", "no way" "no one will get it".
Dumb? I thought it was awesome.


*Supplying pumpkins for the kids to carve*

I'm hosting a party.
I'm saying we'll have a pumpkin carving contest.
3 people have told me to add a line in the invitation stating that kids should bring their own pumpkins. And that that is the normal for parties like that.

I was like.....what? How rude! If I'm having the party why am i asking kids to bring a pumpkin?
Isn't that what Walmart if for? Cheap Pumpkins?


*"can't be too scary"*
This just ticks me off to no end.
My yard display shouldn't be too scary?????
This is usually followed by "what about the real little kids?"
THEN THEY CAN JUST KEEP WALKING BY THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm having my first party of a good size and getting frustrated having to convince ppl to come in costume :-/ I'm all for feeding and entertaining people, but IT'S A FREAKING COSTUME PARTY!!!! I feel like telling them if you can't get into the spirit, then stay home!


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Heather, I've had folks balk about wearing costumes too, but most of them showed up in costumes anyway. I tell them to just be creative and give them some suggestions....a costume doesn't necessarily mean wearing a mask and an outrageous monster outfit. Sports fans could wear a sports jersey and a baseball cap and sneakers, and carry a glove or football as a Sports Fan costume. A cowboy hat and a black tshirt with some cowboy boots, makes a country-singer costume. A big gift bag stuffed with tissue paper, high heels, a nice (green?) scarf and a great dress and jewelry could be a Fashonista costume. Fuzzy slippers, a bathrobe and a teddy bear, make a comfortable slumber party guest costume....they could even wear their jammies under the robe.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Apple Bobbing.*
"kids don't do apple bobbing anymore because of germs. No parent wants their kids sticking their face in a bucket of water that other runny nosed kids have just dunked into."
At first I was like....what? Then it kinda made sense to me. Never thought about that though. 
Are parents really concerned about that?

Maybe? I never thought of that either. Here is an alternative idea..."Dry" Apple Bobbing










You can also apply this game to doughnuts....first person to eat their doughnut without it falling off the string, wins. Make sure the doughnuts hang slightly above mouth level. (NO hands allowed!) 










*Dead Disney Character Theme*

I was told "dumb", "no way" "no one will get it".
Dumb? I thought it was awesome.

Sounds fine to me, too.

*Supplying pumpkins for the kids to carve*

I'm hosting a party.
I'm saying we'll have a pumpkin carving contest.
3 people have told me to add a line in the invitation stating that kids should bring their own pumpkins. And that that is the normal for parties like that.

I was like.....what? How rude! If I'm having the party why am i asking kids to bring a pumpkin?
Isn't that what Walmart if for? Cheap Pumpkins?

I agree, with you....I am puzzled as to why your friends think these are horrible ideas? I would go with what feels right to you....people will always have their own opinions. *Take care*  *H1*


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Apple bobbing totally grosses me out, and also ruins your makeup - I can see that one being poo-pooed. 

Theme wise - you'll always get blow back, so just pick something YOU want to do and get excited! If people hate it, they can pay for their own Halloween party.

I love, love, love that you would provide pumpkins. I'm of that same mindset - it was hard for me to break down and have people bring booze this year, but being 7 months pregnant + broke, I am finally trying it (the party still costs me over $1000 for decor, food, etc). If I could, I'd just provide everything every year. If I had to stop and get a pumpkin on the way to a party, I can see a lot of people forgetting or not participating in that part, so good for you for making it way easy on your guests.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm with you on the pumpkins - I think supplying them is half the fun, but I'm a pumpkin freak - I already have nine of them. 

As for the costumes, what I usually tell people is that everyone else will be in costume, and basically insinuate that if they don't dress up, they'll be the one who looks stupid. That's usually enough to get them to show up in a bed-sheet toga or as a bed-sheet ghost.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

I remember when I was little, my gramma hung marshmallows from the ceiling for our Halloween party


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

HeatherR said:


> I'm having my first party of a good size and getting frustrated having to convince ppl to come in costume :-/ I'm all for feeding and entertaining people, but IT'S A FREAKING COSTUME PARTY!!!! I feel like telling them if you can't get into the spirit, then stay home!



*This is why we need to throw a halloween party for eachother. It would be so much easier, and I think we'd appreciate all the time and effort that goes into party planning. *


----------



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

I always tell my guests that if they don't come in costume, one will be provided for them. Nothing huge, but just ridiculous. Feather boa and bachelorette tiara (for the guys, obviously) maybe a bike helmet and safety vest for the girls. Presto. Bachelorette and bike courier! 
xJ


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I did a serial killer theme.... 

As part of the theme I printed out the info sheets for the FBI's most wanted killers. I also included some pictures of the most famous serial killers. And created some additional wanted sheets. 

I altered some pictures to create Missing Posters

And I found some crime scene photos... mostly from tv shows and movies.... 

And created a "trophy wall" (and a body disposal room, and graveyard)

But it may have been a little too realistic.... it freaked several of my friends out.... and many of them were upset. 
(However years later....people are still talking about that party... and several of them have pictures of the decor on their facebooks.... go figure?)

I will NEVER do something that is even remotely controversial again. I am sticking with bats, and spiders. 

Next year I want to do witches... but I am worried about the fallout.....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I think Apple Bobbing is gross because your dropping spit into a big bucket. Now Apple Bobbing from a tree could be fun if your drunk.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

propmistress said:


> I did a serial killer theme....
> 
> As part of the theme I printed out the info sheets for the FBI's most wanted killers. I also included some pictures of the most famous serial killers. And created some additional wanted sheets.
> 
> ...



Well I really like your idea of the serial killer theme!  And, while you should at least be conscious of your guest's feelings, try not to let planning your party revolve around them. After all, it is YOUR party! If they want to choose not to come, then that's their choice.  But, I do understand your dilemma.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I had an idea shot down one time.... only I cannot remember what it was... SORRY!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

doom_buggy_junkie said:


> Well I really like your idea of the serial killer theme!  And, while you should at least be conscious of your guest's feelings, try not to let planning your party revolve around them. After all, it is YOUR party! If they want to choose not to come, then that's their choice.  But, I do understand your dilemma.


Thanks doom_buggy _junkie!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I love the serial killer theme. So if the guest didn't like the theme, why did they come. But I do understand. I have been trying to have a murder mystery party for several years and I can't seem to pull it off. The first time I had one scheduled, my boss had a niece abducted and murdered a month before the party so I felt it would be in bad taste and changed it to just a regular generic themed party. The next time I went all out with my ticklers and invites, but I couldn't get enough people to commit to the party so I cancelled it completely...I was so bummed. Haven't had a party since...do to other circumstances. 

You would think with as much violence on TV now days people wouldn't be so sensitive! Good figure.


----------

